# Houston SPCA seizure



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

For those of you who have heard about the Houston SPCA's huge seizure that included 230 Rottie's, these pictures are of one of the rescued pups. My best friend helped finance bringing 4 of the rescued pups to CA. They arrived at SFO on Sat. night. The woman who traveled to Houston to bring the dogs home will also be traveling to So. CA to bring another 6 of the rescues to SF as well.

Kevin is currently fostering this little one (she's only about 30#). He says she is an absolute sweetheart with a wonderful temperment, much better than he would have ever imagined. She adores his big guy, Gryffin, and delights in tormenting and playing with him. He thinks she is going to be fairly ease to train, that she really just wants to be loved and guided.

I'm so glad that she's with him. I know he'll do amazing things with her and if he doesn't end up keeping her will make sure she goes to a perfect home with a wonderful future. 
=D>


----------

